# Looking for Livery West Lothian



## TotalMadgeness (25 August 2015)

I may be moving in 3 months time somewhere along the M8 corridor between Glasgow and Edinburgh. Can anyone recommend any livery yards in this area - preferably private (i.e. not a riding school) with a large sized decent outdoor (well maintained with a good surface & properly floodlit) or even better a place with a large indoor.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jnhuk (14 September 2015)

This was shared by a friend in the area on fb. 

I have no personal knowledge of yards round West Calder/Livingston but since you have no replies thought worth sharing this and I know my friend would not share it if not good. 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/pet-equip...t-a-small-friendly-yard-in-harburn/1132900657

There are a lot of yards round west lothian  but suspect if you wish decent indoor school then  you will need to look at the larger yards


----------

